# Hope you Humminbird guy's are right



## Landsend (Dec 22, 2006)

sfw1960 said:


> Too bad many companies will NOT warranty eBay items purchased.
> HB is one.... I'd pay a few bucks more for peace of mind, but great price....
> G'Luck!
> 
> ...


Actually, I found it on ebay but purchased through their website. The invoice is from TheDigitalOasis, not from ebay so I hope they will accept my warranty work!


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Nice buy!
I see no reason they wouldn't!
Of the 3 'Birds I have owned(787c2 , 797c2SI and 798ciSI) all have worked well and all are still running to this day.
You probably won't NEED warranty work!

:evilsmile


----------



## Drisc13 (May 6, 2009)

L Carr said:


> If you have a 700 series Humminbird, the Platinum features of the Navionics that you paid an extra $50 for will not work. The 700 series does not have the processor spped to run the 3D, Satellite top down (Google Earth type of pictures) or the Panoramic pictures.
> 
> Just an FYI.
> Larry Carr


nope...got the 898


----------

